# Sonoma County Mustard Fields



## hellfeier (Feb 26, 2013)

On my way home from school I couldn't resist pulling over to take a look at the blooming mustard fields. This picture was one of my favorites due to the minor lens flare. Thoughts?


----------



## MiFleur (Feb 26, 2013)

I am sure this is a very beautiful place, and the foggy look adds to the picture, but I do not like the lens flare, it makes the picture harder to see, and your picture could be brightened a  bit.


----------



## hellfeier (Feb 27, 2013)

The main problem I had was when I found the time to shoot the picture, unfortunately, as you can tell this field is facing East. I'll have to go early one morning before school and see if I can't take some more. I do have a few without the lens flare however.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Feb 27, 2013)

hellfeier said:


> unfortunately, as you can tell this field is facing East.




Huh?   :scratch:


----------



## MiFleur (Feb 27, 2013)

I like your second shot better, but the beautiful clouds of the first pictures are gone.
It is in situation like this that we can give credit to all these great photographer that get up early in the morning and are on the spot to get their shot under the best light and conditions

Keep on shooting, you have so many wonderful scenes to capture in your area.


----------



## hellfeier (Feb 27, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> hellfeier said:
> 
> 
> > unfortunately, as you can tell this field is facing East.
> ...



Oh, the only overlook of this view is from an angle which faces the sun setting. So with a busy schedule I'll have to get up extremely early to take photos without the sun being in them.


----------



## hellfeier (Feb 27, 2013)

MiFleur said:


> I like your second shot better, but the beautiful clouds of the first pictures are gone.
> It is in situation like this that we can give credit to all these great photographer that get up early in the morning and are on the spot to get their shot under the best light and conditions
> 
> Keep on shooting, you have so many wonderful scenes to capture in your area.



Thanks! I'll keep at it! I guess I'll be spending my days off of school waking up extremely early to take pictures!


----------

